

Ask HN: What are you hacking these days? - anujkk

Just curious to know what you guys are hacking these days.
======
mustardamus
Just started to hack on a bookmark (so 90s!) app (tell me more!) I had in mind
for quite a while now. While bookmarking a page, it also caches it client
side, so even if you're offline, you can view the bookmarked page as you were
online.

The first evening was about getting the data from a x-origin page to the
localStorage for the app's domain and serve it with HTML5 appcache. Got that.
Now it's basically about encoding/decoding and putting back together the
original page.

When this idea came to me, I build a self caching website to research it:
<https://github.com/mustardamus/self-caching-offline-website> Tutorial:
[http://usejquery.com/posts/create-a-self-caching-website-
rea...](http://usejquery.com/posts/create-a-self-caching-website-ready-for-
offline-usage-with-html5-and-jquery)

What do you think?

~~~
alexzender
The bookmarking idea indeed isn't new but still hasn't been solved fully yet.

Delicious is not that great anymore and others try to gain the ground. What
will be your value proposition? Because there is a competition:

<http://historio.us>

<http://linksandi.com>

<http://readability.com>

<http://getpocket.com>

...

~~~
mustardamus
Good question. I haven't done any research because I am curious about the
technology and not to interrupt the market.

But one thing I already noticed is that you don't need to register with my app
since everything is done client-side (no plans about server persistence yet).

And, well, the caching of bookmarked sites. That also happens completely
without a backend server.

------
ovi256
Building an MVP for an SASS webapp, just me, bouncing ideas of my brother and
friends. Basically team-shared and filtered Google Alerts. Learning and
applying the principles of lean startup, so here's the launch page:
<http://signup.alertoid.com>

Would love feedback on the concept, name, everything!

PS: Got the idea right here on HN:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3475193> PPS: How do I SEO webapp to
bring in some visitors ? Baby's first SEO, basically. Reading Kalzumeus
religiously, thanks for everything patio11.

------
daveid
Just today decided that I'm done with this thing for the time being. Took a
whole while. Built with Laravel PHP. It's a marketplace for art commissions
(not finished art pieces, but artist services rather):
<https://artistsnclients.com/>

------
mmihaljevic
Working on smart fridge and health ideas.

------
yifanlu
Kindles

------
jyothepro
iPhone App

